# Against The Grain: Furs Who Break The Stereotypes



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

Assuming that you've had a high enough I.Q. to read the thread title and not end up with your eyes glazing over, allow me to begin.

There are certain trends you have no doubt noticed in the fandom - trends which can immediately identify the species of one's fursona.  Sometimes it's not even the way a fursona acts, but rather the way said species in drawn.  As bluntly as possible, I will address them.

Foxes are sexfiends who can never get enough cock and tend towards loose sexual morals.  Chances are, the animal taking it up the rear from someone else is a skinny fox, often with a silly expression on his face.  
They are the backbone of the fandom and chances are if someone knows a furry it is highly probably that it is a fox.  They have little interest in anything aside from the next yiff.  Usually gay.

Dragons are ridiculously dramatic to the point of being hilariously overblown and replete with new-age psychology buzzwords such as Chi, mental entergy, 'magick' and all that fun stuff.  
Loves high fantasy and sword-and-sorcery and such.  They take everything SUPER SERIOUS and attempt to claim spiritual connection to _real live dragons that only they can see_.  
Are usually Otherkin and highly delusional.  They like vore, hyper, and enjoy macro.  Their sexual appetite is bottomless, rivaling foxes.  
Often they are goth and/or rather GRIMDARK, and if they wear clothes it's usually BELTAN ZIPPAR* type clothes with more buckles, belts, straps, and zips than a Final Fantasy video game.  Inclined towards gayness but more often than not they are hermaphrodites.

Wolves are almost always GRIMDARK and loners who are mystical and _super speshul_ in some way, whether it be because of magic, technology, or whatever.  Can do no wrong and are always hailed as being paragons of good - which allows for lots of angst with their badboy ways, which wolves crave.  They enjoy the BELTAN ZIPPER fashion as well, with an overt love of blood and wanton violence to up their bad-assery.
Usually can be found with foxes attempting to relieve their ANGST by pushing shit up said vulpine's ass so far that both eventually forget what they were wangsting over(they are usually gay if this did not imply it heavily enough).  They are usually demons or gods or angels or such.  

Not all furries are like this, I'm well aware...and so I'd like to hear from those who have original characters - maybe species that aren't the norm and are widely known.  
These are just a few stereotypes, and I could go on for pages and pages about the stereotypes for just these three in detail, let alone of the others(such as horses being incredibly virile, to the tune of being able to fill a gallon container). 
Maybe you're a fox who's big, muscular, and stands up for himself?  Or you're a wolf with a pleasant attitude and a carefree, bon-vivant personality.  If your fursona doesn't adhere to the burgeoning expectancies of the community, then please share the ways you're above the masses here.

*BELTAN ZIPPAR: Clothes with an excess of belts, straps, zippers, and such.

Like so:


----------



## Wait Wait (Jul 22, 2008)

thread already done in R&R

i also don't have a fursona, way better than you all


----------



## ToeClaws (Jul 22, 2008)

No fursona here either - just an overworked and coffee-deprived human.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wolves are almost always GRIMDARK



other than that, not much really. Grim doesn't have a 5-foot cock.

Sometimes I ponder making a back-story.. haven't up to now though.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm...I'm not "Otherkin" and I'm a dragon. I'm rarely overdramatic. I hate magic and think it's petty. I'm NEVER super serious. I'm nowhere near Goth. My sexual appetite is shallow(One person will for a long time). I'm definantly NOT a herm. ^^;

I guess I mostly go against the grain. =)

Oh yeah. I definantly and skeptical to vore and I don't like hyper or macro....


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2008)

I smell a drama storm coming.  Most furries will claim immunity to a stereotype, due to some tiny difference within their character reference.  But I will say that there are many people who have unoriginal, boring characters.  This sort of thing is indeed rife in the fandumb.  People wish to fit in I suppose, and the more odd the character, the better, at least here.  But the problem is, somebody already thought of that, so there ends being just a shade of difference between many characters, so the only thing to distinguish between them is a personality.  Which, if I many say, many furries lack.  Although the forums has a few decent, interesting people.  That said, my species is not widely known, so I can't help ya there, but eventually I might get around to posting in the Persona Forum, where this sort of stuff should go.  One of these days...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Well what'd you expect? FA is a spicy cesspool of furry chaos! lol


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 22, 2008)

I think this thread is going to be a drama magnet

Fake Edit - AzurePhoenix your fursona is uber, can I get a link to the original image?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> Fake Edit - AzurePhoenix your fursona is uber, can I get a link to the original image?



I know! Isn't it? Azure has one of the coolest original 'sonas I've seen in awhile. =D


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2008)

Vesuro said:


> I think this thread is going to be a drama magnet
> 
> Fake Edit - AzurePhoenix your fursona is uber, can I get a link to the original image?


It's on FA sadly.  But when it becomes available, I'll post it up.  Wait a minute, searching, searching.  FOUND.   Moonstalker is a GOD, and I drew much of my inspiration for my char from this pic.  Here ya go.   And no, I didn't draw it, Moonstalker did.  I have some crappy doodles though.
http://i36.tinypic.com/1gt7p1.jpg


----------



## Vesuro (Jul 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's on FA sadly.  But when it becomes available, I'll post it up.



Did you draw it? I've seen your character elsewhere on The Karma Citra.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's on FA sadly.  But when it becomes available, I'll post it up.  Wait a minute, searching, searching.  FOUND.   Moonstalker is a GOD, and I drew much of my inspiration for my char from this pic.  Here ya go.   And no, I didn't draw it, Moonstalker did.  I have some crappy doodles though.
> http://i36.tinypic.com/1gt7p1.jpg



You sir, deserve a cookie for such an uber 'sona. =)


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I smell a drama storm coming.  Most furries will claim immunity to a stereotype, due to some tiny difference within their character reference.  But I will say that there are many people who have unoriginal, boring characters.  This sort of thing is indeed rife in the fandumb.  People wish to fit in I suppose, and the more odd the character, the better, at least here.  But the problem is, somebody already thought of that, so there ends being just a shade of difference between many characters, so the only thing to distinguish between them is a personality.  Which, if I many say, many furries lack.  Although the forums has a few decent, interesting people.  That said, my species is not widely known, so I can't help ya there, but eventually I might get around to posting in the Persona Forum, where this sort of stuff should go.  One of these days...



Well, it's easy to base a furry character on your favorite vidya gaem or anime character or such, and then claim it to be ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL on your FA profile.  

Consequently, this leads to a lot of furry character ending up looking mostly the same, since there are many people who've probably ripped off the same concept and/or have very little imagination to break outside of the norm.  

Sure, you can be as original as you like and still have a carbon copy somewhere, but if you've really put thought into your character and made him or her three-dimensional rather than throwing some WANGST and GRIMDARK together along with a helping of Belts and Zipper for clothes, then calling it a day.  Blatantly unoriginal characters clog the fandom like toilet paper in the u-bend, I will agree with you there - but you don't have to be super speshul to be unique.  You just have to have a little originality.

Is any of this coherent?  I'm sleepless and trying to keep myself awake with coke and rum, it's not working well.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

3 of my characters are but they are not 'over sexed' or gay, in fact the only ones who are lessibans is Thea my kitsune charater and Jasmin my yellow throated marten, even they couldnt be considered Sex crazed


----------



## Azure (Jul 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Well, it's easy to base a furry character on your favorite vidya gaem or anime character or such, and then claim it to be ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL on your FA profile.
> 
> Consequently, this leads to a lot of furry character ending up looking mostly the same, since there are many people who've probably ripped off the same concept and/or have very little imagination to break outside of the norm.
> 
> ...


It's pretty coherent to me.   Although I'm not sure what WANGST is, or the belts and zippers.  And yeah, you don't have to look different to be different.  I for one am a happy little fella, but you're right, lots of furs do embrace the rather macabre.  I suppose it just depends on your exposure to them.  There are many original things, but sometimes they can get buried under the clones.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Well, it's easy to base a furry character on your favorite vidya gaem or anime character or such, and then claim it to be ORIGINAL CHARACTER DO NOT STEAL on your FA profile.
> 
> Consequently, this leads to a lot of furry character ending up looking mostly the same, since there are many people who've probably ripped off the same concept and/or have very little imagination to break outside of the norm.
> 
> ...



It's coherent.. GRIMFANG will bite your cock off once you fall asleep though for calling him out on this. This is gonna be some nightmare on elm street shit.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

All the more reason to get my drinky drink on, then.

For whoever was wondering, WANGST = _smoldering with generic rage, crawling in your skin, wounds that cannot heal, black parade, etc_.  Beltan Zipper...well, this picture explains it best.






beltan


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 22, 2008)

What about raptors?


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

i think peeps class them under dragons...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 22, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> What about raptors?



I dunno about raptors unless it's these kind of raptors: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/2496/ut2007raptor1nc6.jpg

But when I see you, you normally are a pretty nice person to hang around. =/


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

Reptiles that aren't dragons(lizard, raptors, and such)aren't as widespread but many of the tropes that apply to wolves apply to reptiles - heavy goth/industrialist look with chains, belts, zippers and such, an inclination towards drama and a feeling of "us vs. them" since they are a minority amongst the furs.  They do their best to stand out even if it goes to the point of whoring one's self out like a five dollar prostitute to every single artist solely to build up their name, or attaching themselves to popular Dragons in high places.  All in all, reptiles are a rather boring set and don't stand out much, so I didn't bother nitpicking at them.o

It's a shame, really.  In their zeal to stand out from the crowd reptiles ended up falling in to the black pit of mediocrity along with 78% of the furry fandom.  Many of them are actually nice people, too...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

I do believe someone has already done this. Funny thing is the stereotypes are different in this one.
EDIT: I take that back; the fox stereotype is the same.
I definitely have to agree with your belts and zippers thing, but I'm not sure I would use those words.


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 22, 2008)

Does originality really matter all that much?  I admit the rabid defense of something that's more or less a found object can be annoying, but it kinda gives the fandom a pop art feel.  If the kids want to copy Marilyn Monroe over and over, just changing the colors here and there, let them.  I think asserting your uniqueness as defensively is just as annoying.  Love what you made/found/copied.  If you're copied, hope for credit, but dig the flattery.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

I think (I could be wrong) the wind up is people claiming that they created something they clearly didn't. If for instance, they said 'I like [idea] so I quickly came up with this guy' I'd be fine, but it's 'I had [idea], is mine, do not steal' and then I see it on some anime vid on youtube.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 22, 2008)

I think I'd fit the otter trope well... silly, playful and whatnot. Generally at least. Now I don't always go by as an otter so I guess the point is moot.

As for reptiles other than dragons - so far I've met only a handful, but from what I've seen of them I'd actually describe them as discreet. As a snake buddy of mine aptly and amusingly put it, "We snakes are like snakes in the grass".

The only other non-dragon reptile species I've seen would be a raptor - namely, Shark. And even though Shark does stand out from posting all the time and being a highly skilled artist, he doesn't seem to be *trying* to stand out at all so I guess my point stands about discreetness.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Although I'm not sure what WANGST is



Wangst is what happened to every Final Fantasy main character since FF7.


----------



## Teriath (Jul 22, 2008)

all i have to say is lol wut? to the dragon description. None of the ones I know are on the goth side with all the belts and nonsense, nor do they like macro or hyper. And I know a LOT of them  Though I must say that most of the otherkin stuff sounds about right  I don't really know where I'm going with this so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Wolves are almost always GRIMDARK and loners who are mystical and _super speshul_ in some way, whether it be because of magic, technology, or whatever.  Can do no wrong and are always hailed as being paragons of good - which allows for lots of angst with their badboy ways, which wolves crave.  They enjoy the BELTAN ZIPPER fashion as well, with an overt love of blood and wanton violence to up their bad-assery.
> Usually can be found with foxes attempting to relieve their ANGST by pushing shit up said vulpine's ass so far that both eventually forget what they were wangsting over(they are usually gay if this did not imply it heavily enough).  They are usually demons or gods or angels or such.




Damn, you figured me out pretty quick.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure I probably fit _someone's_ stereotype, I just haven't figured out what that is yet. I also think that, while there _is_ a wolf stereotype than many wolves fall into, it's about as far from wolves personality type as you can get.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 22, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Dragons are ridiculously dramatic to the point of being hilariously overblown and replete with new-age psychology buzzwords such as Chi, mental entergy, 'magick' and all that fun stuff.
> Loves high fantasy and sword-and-sorcery and such.  They take everything SUPER SERIOUS and attempt to claim spiritual connection to _real live dragons that only they can see_.
> Are usually Otherkin and highly delusional.  They like vore, hyper, and enjoy macro.  Their sexual appetite is bottomless, rivaling foxes.
> Often they are goth and/or rather GRIMDARK, and if they wear clothes it's usually BELTAN ZIPPAR* type clothes with more buckles, belts, straps, and zips than a Final Fantasy video game.  Inclined towards gayness but more often than not they are hermaphrodites.
> ...



*looks down* Nope, no penis.  Thus, not a herm. Though am a dragon. ^__^  And I do consider myself to be more masculine/more balanced in gender-identity than most.  I'm female-shaped, but my mental status is somewhat of a gray area. ^__^

I'm a dragoness who WAS an otherkin, and now just sorta has a chipper attitude about the entire idea. I figure, if I don't take myself too seriously, people are more likely to take me serious. Life is too short to take everything seriously. It's much more fun to poke fun at oneself. I mean, purely logical thinking says that being an otherkin is pretty much a crock of bullcrap. There is no logical explanation for the entire phenomena. 

I am wholly guilty of being new-agey/full of thoughts about magick and the like.  I don't think I'll ever outgrow that. It's way too much fun to ever give it up as not being real.  As for swords and sorcery, hah, I don't think I ever was into that sort of stuff. I'll leave the RP-drama for the RPkin.  Life is interesting enough without trying to make it weirder.

I have a spiritual connection to a real live dragon. That would be myself. I'm only human-shaped.  ^__^ So you can see me, hear me, thus I'm not invisible/am not part of that one.  

I AM delusional.  But then again, I'm not. Because I can admit that my entire existance might be based in an entirely fabricated reality based on a quirk of the brain/mind, I would say I'm less delusional than most.

Meh. I attribute being against the norm to being an old-fart of a dragoness, at least in internet terms.  I'm not a teenager anymore, I'm not all GLOOM AND DOOM AND OMG I'M A DRAGON.

I'm more like...meh...I'm a dragoness, this is who I am. 

Most everyone fits the stereotypes when they first start out.  My first dragoness fursona was an evil black dragoness full of dreams and portents who came damned close to creating an online cult. ^__^ How lovely that I've ended up as a semi-intelligent adult whose only claim to interest is that she has two tails.

And I have next to no sexual appetite. I'm a very very private dragoness and not at all inclined to poke my head into all the draconic yiff places that exist. I find casual yiff-sex to be distasteful. 

Never been into the whole goth thing.  I find it rather silly. It's just not my sort of scene. I like bright colors too much to ever be the gothic sort.  

So, I vary from the norm.  Then again, what is normal?  

And I tend to ramble, which is a very very typical draconic trait.


----------



## Makki_Wolf (Jul 22, 2008)

> Wolves are almost always GRIMDARK and loners who are mystical and _super speshul_ in some way, whether it be because of magic, technology, or whatever. Can do no wrong and are always hailed as being paragons of good - which allows for lots of angst with their badboy ways, which wolves crave. They enjoy the BELTAN ZIPPER fashion as well, with an overt love of blood and wanton violence to up their bad-assery.
> Usually can be found with foxes attempting to relieve their ANGST by pushing shit up said vulpine's ass so far that both eventually forget what they were wangsting over(they are usually gay if this did not imply it heavily enough). They are usually demons or gods or angels or such.


Im a wolf... Im not goth. :3 I'm hyperactive, feel the need to surround myself with close friends and family. I'm ubber clean in my art and prefer to stay that way. Im just a normal wolf, no demons or angels or such here. I know I do wrong, nobody is perfect. I fail in so many ways possible haha. I suppose I like the zippers and belts... *shrug* I mean it looks kinda cool. But for me? T-shirt and blue jeans FTW! I put the clothes on my fursona that _I_ wear at home. I DO however love the blood ;3 But for my fursona? Its not really her style. Oh and I'm straight! >:c 

HA! I win....... Just kidding ;3 That was just interesting. Because a lot of the characters I see around are a lot like those you posted. But I never thought too much about it.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

This guy is definitely more on the mark than the last one. I expect a lot of the furs who would fulfill these stereotypes are not likely to even bother with this thread in all honesty. 
Again, I could be wrong. I'm not stating what I reckon are facts here.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 22, 2008)

> I smell a drama storm coming. Most furries will claim immunity to a stereotype, due to some tiny difference within their character reference. But I will say that there are many people who have unoriginal, boring characters. This sort of thing is indeed rife in the fandumb. People wish to fit in I suppose, and the more odd the character, the better, at least here. But the problem is, somebody already thought of that, so there ends being just a shade of difference between many characters, so the only thing to distinguish between them is a personality.


 
Out of all the Deer, I sometimes worry that my personality appears dull or drab.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I'm a straight guy that doesn't like tits, and an otherkin who isn't like FYIAD. I'm well aware of strange it sounds, but since I can't change how I feel I'll just accept it and get on with life. Also I don't like vore and hypertaurherms or whatever. I do sort of fit the goth part, but it's a smarter version; normal black jeans without out extra zips and crap, 
and sometimes even a nice black shirt if it's not too warm.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

why do peeps even portray foxes as over sexed, often gay beings?


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Hmm...I'm not "Otherkin" and I'm a dragon. I'm rarely overdramatic. I hate magic and think it's petty. I'm NEVER super serious. I'm nowhere near Goth. My sexual appetite is shallow(One person will for a long time). I'm definantly NOT a herm. ^^;
> 
> I guess I mostly go against the grain. =)
> 
> Oh yeah. I definantly and skeptical to vore and I don't like hyper or macro....



Diddo. I'm not Dragonkin, I hate dramatics, magic is fun and all but its not logical. I can get super serious but thats when any one would. I'm not Goth, though black is still cool. I have no sexual appetite, haven't had a GF or a BF or done it and i'm 17 and very happy ^.=.^ I'm not a herm either but they are just as fun to play around with.

I'm working on a dragon species that is compleatly against the grain of what was stated originally. Besides, Dragons are better than any furry in my opinion...or anything in general.:grin:

As for vore, hyper, macro and all that. I'm accepting of most things, not into those myself, but I don't care if some one likes them. My friend is into vore. The onlything I hate with a passion is petophilia, rape, and such for obvious reasons.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

Kitsuneluke said:


> why do peeps even portray foxes as over sexed, often gay beings?



Because I can't browse any furry site that allows adult content without tripping over fox porn. I mean, there's so much fox porn I have to wear wellington boots to stop it getting all over my feet and staining my socks!


----------



## LunaT (Jul 22, 2008)

Aw, nothing about felines. ;p I'm disappointed. 

This is very amusing to read~


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

I wonder if there's a Heaven 4 Werewolves :-(


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 22, 2008)

Stereotypes don't fit me because I don't act like everyone else just for them to like me.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 22, 2008)

Umm... other the fact that my wolf fursona wears a bloody shirt (Doesn't love blood... hates it and uses it as a reminder.) and has a license to kill, he misses the stereotype by a mile.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> Because I can't browse any furry site that allows adult content without tripping over fox porn. I mean, there's so much fox porn I have to wear wellington boots to stop it getting all over my feet and staining my socks!


 
that does not awnser my question


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 22, 2008)

People think foxes are 'oversexed, gay beings' because people consistently draw pornography with them in it, doing stuff! I mean, if every other picture I see with a fox in it involves him/her sucking a wang I will start to think that's what they do.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 22, 2008)

Hahaha...


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

whats so funny?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 22, 2008)

Let's see, no goth, no demon or angel. Hmm...
This was a nice little read.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 22, 2008)

stereotypes are focused at the majority, so if say 2000 foxes are Sexcrazed the whole fursona will be persecuted


----------



## Tagwyn (Jul 22, 2008)

Would saying I'm a Straight Male furry be against the grain?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 22, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It's on FA sadly.  But when it becomes available, I'll post it up.  Wait a minute, searching, searching.  FOUND.   Moonstalker is a GOD, and I drew much of my inspiration for my char from this pic.  Here ya go.   And no, I didn't draw it, Moonstalker did.  I have some crappy doodles though.
> http://i36.tinypic.com/1gt7p1.jpg



Nice, Azure.  And it's clean.  



Project_X said:


> I dunno about raptors unless it's these kind of raptors: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/2496/ut2007raptor1nc6.jpg
> 
> But when I see you, you normally are a pretty nice person to hang around. =/



Awesome pic, dude.



Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Reptiles that aren't dragons(lizard, raptors, and such)aren't as widespread but many of the tropes that apply to wolves apply to reptiles - heavy goth/industrialist look with chains, belts, zippers and such, an inclination towards drama and a feeling of "us vs. them" since they are a minority amongst the furs.  They do their best to stand out even if it goes to the point of whoring one's self out like a five dollar prostitute to every single artist solely to build up their name, or attaching themselves to popular Dragons in high places.  All in all, reptiles are a rather boring set and don't stand out much, so I didn't bother nitpicking at them.o
> 
> It's a shame, really.  In their zeal to stand out from the crowd reptiles ended up falling in to the black pit of mediocrity along with 78% of the furry fandom.  Many of them are actually nice people, too...


----------



## Bambi (Jul 22, 2008)

> Would saying I'm a Straight Male furry be against the grain?


 
Depends. ^.-


----------



## Rebahnic (Jul 22, 2008)

Fuck


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

Tagwyn said:


> Would saying I'm a Straight Male furry be against the grain?



There are straight male furries?

*rimshot*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm male. I'm straight. What's it to ya?


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 22, 2008)

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG I'M A STRAIGHT GUY?! HOLY SHIZ OMG THERE IZ NO WAI IS TRUE!?!


----------



## Baby Giraffe (Jul 22, 2008)

straight; yes. male.......sure. XP

I think steriotypes are just as common as grain of sand on a beach; and just as worthless. PFFT! >< Good for a laugh though.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 22, 2008)

my fersona is um....Human with a magical fur suit that turns her into a catgirl...

Als she has super stregth and flight....

hows that stack up?

Oh and when a male anthro lion try to yiff her without consent she (without a power suit) put him in traction.


----------



## xiath (Jul 22, 2008)

i'm straight!  and am even part fox (coyote/fox mix, more coyote though)


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, my character is a hybrid, so here's what I have observed of the large group of folks with hybrid characters/fursonas...

They tend to be either:

1) The type that is interested in being original. Would be the sort of person to jump up and cause a scene over character/idea theft, whether it is their or someone else's character. I've also noticed that a lot of hybrid characters tend to be unnatural colors, probably in more of an attempt to be original or eye-catching.

2) The sort that really isn't sure what they want their fursona/character to be, and changes their character on a regular basis.

Anyone else have any input on the hybrid group?


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 22, 2008)

I just entered the fandom recently so I know nothing about lagomorph stereotypes D: . Plus I don't think there are many, I have seen 3-4 other rabbits and 1 hare posting, but I don't know any of them. 

I would like to know what our stereotype is XD, maybe I fit it, maybe I dont...


----------



## Pronema (Jul 22, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> thread already done in R&R
> 
> i also don't have a fursona, way better than you all





ToeClaws said:


> No fursona here either - just an overworked and coffee-deprived human.



Well that makes three of us, I have two characters but they aren't me, I am rather happy being human.  I am also straight, and if you check the polls there are quite a few straight male furs.


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Takun (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm a lion....who isn't SUPER OMGWTF BUFFZORZ WITH A 8 foot cock.  My cheetah is a rocker(maybe that is overdone?  But I myself am so.... >.>).  The Tamaskan Dog Takumi is extremely original.  He has his own catch phrase.

*wof wof*


----------



## cyyle (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 22, 2008)

You know, we really haven't gotten over Racial Stereotyping either. So I don't think Furry stereotypes gets a lot of attention from me.


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 22, 2008)

The topic of furry stereotypes doesn't put a big impact on me.
I hasn't struct my mind really until now that I read this thread's descriptions.
But another stereotype I've noticed are a Majority of Tigers are Gaint or in other words Muscular.
I barely ever see Tigers who have an average body type.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, most tigers and lions are so muscular you can barely see their heads in all the shoulder muscle, and their members are abnormally large as well.  You're not the only one to notice.


----------



## shlero (Jul 22, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Hmm...I'm not "Otherkin" and I'm a dragon. I'm rarely overdramatic. I hate magic and think it's petty. I'm NEVER super serious. I'm nowhere near Goth. My sexual appetite is shallow(One person will for a long time). I'm definantly NOT a herm. ^^;
> 
> I guess I mostly go against the grain. =)
> 
> Oh yeah. I definantly and skeptical to vore and I don't like hyper or macro....


 
Same here!


----------



## serious-stripes (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> let alone of the others(such as horses being incredibly virile, to the tune of being able to fill a gallon container).



Well I guess I'll go for some equine input since no one else has gone there...In general I have to agree with this most horses I know are like in to uber muscles and stuff and are pretty sexed up

The muscle thing is not for me....plus I'm a zebra so I'm like a spin-off If you will...there are like maybe four zebras out there and they all seem to be pretty happy go lucky and innocent when compared to their horse counterparts...but once again this is a stereotype so there will always be exceptions


----------



## Nargle (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm, I don't think I fit into a particular stereotype, because I made up my character's species. Darn =P

Is there a stereotype for dogs, just in case? =3


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm a lion....who isn't SUPER OMGWTF BUFFZORZ WITH A 8 foot cock.  My cheetah is a rocker(maybe that is overdone?  But I myself am so.... >.>).  The Tamaskan Dog Takumi is extremely original.  He has his own catch phrase.
> 
> *wof wof*


Don't do it.  I implore you!!


----------



## JamestheDoc (Jul 23, 2008)

In technicality my fursona is part wolf, so I guess all the badboy, loner-ness was kind of lost with the mix into the German Shepherd.  So... blarg...


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm just bored as fuck and keep checking the site until my porn comes back. Put me in a class, if it helps. We can all spend our time trying to stand out and be "unique", OR we could just not give a shit, let go of this immature compulsion to one-up the next douchebag, and talk about all the "horrible" conformist things that might consist of stuff other than us and our fursonas.

. . .

...DO THE BRIGHT PRIMARY COLORS IN MY LARGE AND FAMILIAR, YET STRIKING AVATAR HELP ME STAND OUT?? I have a lot of great opinions about myself. One is on my awesome philosophies, or as I wittily call them, philawsomphies. ACRONYMFORLAUGHING.


----------



## Takun (Jul 23, 2008)

horndawg said:


> I'm just bored as fuck and keep checking the site until my porn comes back. Put me in a class, if it helps. We can all spend our time trying to stand out and be "unique", OR we could just not give a shit, let go of this immature compulsion to one-up the next douchebag, and talk about all the "horrible" conformist things that might consist of stuff other than us and our fursonas.
> 
> DO THE BRIGHT PRIMARY COLORS IN MY LARGE AND FAMILIAR, YET STRIKING AVATAR HELP ME STAND OUT??
> 
> I have great opinions about myself. One is on my awesome philosophies, or as I wittily call them, philawsomphies. ACRONYMFORLAUGHING.



Guy who tries too hard!


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha, I didn't know it actually added your reason for editing at the bottom of your post. I thought it got sent to an inbox somewhere.


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

horndawg said:


> I'm just bored as fuck and keep checking the site until my porn comes back. Put me in a class, if it helps. We can all spend our time trying to stand out and be "unique", OR we could just not give a shit, let go of this immature compulsion to one-up the next douchebag, and talk about all the "horrible" conformist things that might consist of stuff other than us and our fursonas.
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...DO THE BRIGHT PRIMARY COLORS IN MY LARGE AND FAMILIAR, YET STRIKING AVATAR HELP ME STAND OUT?? I have a lot of great opinions about myself. One is on my awesome philosophies, or as I wittily call them, philawsomphies. ACRONYMFORLAUGHING.


Newfag Spotted.


horndawg said:


> Dude, I typed that out with a Wii controller sitting in a gamer chair. There is no thought required nor available for anything I say.


Double Newfag!


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Guy who tries too hard!



Dude, I typed that out with a Wii controller sitting in a gamer chair. There is no thought required nor available for anything I say.


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Newfag Spotted.



I joined the forums BEFORE you, and have been reading them since then. You're a post-whore. Surprisingly, I read things and move on without saying anything, because my opinions shouldn't matter that much to the point where I have over 5,000 important things to say.

FANCLUB-SEEKER SPOTTED.

Lol, for someone who doesn't give a shit, I sure defend myself a lot. ...But, my self is all I got. :-(


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

horndawg said:


> I joined the forums BEFORE you, and have been reading them since then. You're a post-whore. Surprisingly, I read things and move on without saying anything, because my opinions shouldn't matter that much to the point where I have over 5,000 important things to say.
> 
> FANCLUB-SEEKER SPOTTED.


I have many important things to say.  I was more referring to your *awesome* avatar, rather than your post count, but whatever.  And yeah, I do have a fanclub, thx.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 23, 2008)

hey guise stop yiffing in my thread ok


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> hey guise stop yiffing in my thread ok


Thats all furries ever do.  And they're downright bad at it, most of the time too.  Say something more interesting than HARDER, BETTER, FASTER, STRONGER.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 23, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Thats all furries ever do.  And they're downright bad at it, most of the time too.  Say something more interesting than HARDER, BETTER, FASTER, STRONGER.



More than ever hour after our yiff is never over....


I'm sorry, what?  Also, most furs are horrible at typefucking, I'll agree with you.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 23, 2008)

Pronema said:


> Well that makes three of us, I have two characters but they aren't me, I am rather happy being human.  I am also straight, and if you check the polls there are quite a few straight male furs.



four of us...

my "persona" is a Ex marine who wears prop cat ears


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

AP: No joke, but I really have no idea what the hell my avatar is, I just see it everywhere on the internet. This internet thing... it's hard. Btw, can I be in your fanclub? I can design T-shirts.


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

horndawg said:


> No joke, but I really have no idea what the hell my avatar is: I just see it everywhere on the internet.
> 
> This internet thing... it's hard.
> 
> And sorry for the slight destruction of this topic, but honestly, most other topics would deserve it less. Btw, can I be in your fanclub? I can design T-shirts.


Sure you can, you just have to like da boyz.  I think t-shirts would be great too!  I can't wait to have my mug on the front page of ED for all the furfaggotry I perpetrate!



Giorgio Gabriel said:


> More than ever hour after our yiff is never over....
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, what?  Also, most furs are horrible at typefucking, I'll agree with you.


Indeed.  It's their lack of adjectives, you see.  And Daft Punk called, they're suing both of us for infringement, along with Kanye West.  Hmm, is Kanye a furry, he seems to be rather obsessed with Bear Mascots.


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

I totally thought this was that shitty Spiritual Fur thread. My bad.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone smell any burning fur? Anyway, my fox character is straight, isn't a sex addict, 6' tall, 36'' waist, and doesn't currently have an other if you're curious. Always liked foxes and found my personality to be similar. That's just me.

Though he does have a somewhat gothic style which I also like. :>

I'll maybe post a pic later.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 23, 2008)

With tens of thousands of members (just a guess, but I suppose it's not far off), there are bound to be repeats.  If it makes you feel better, I picked fox for their clever and playful personalities rather than physical attractiveness.  Not that we aren't all sexy as hell. 
Oh, and I'll bet someone already mentioned this, but someone else made a similar thread awhile back.  I think it got about the same reaction, that being a whole bunch of 'I'm not [insert stereotype], I'm [insert substitution for stereotype]'.  My hypothesis, then, is that those who fit these stereotypes don't give half a crap and will keep on drawing their 'wangst'-ridden gay butt-sex wolf-fox pairs while the dragons sit high above on their magical spirit thrones laughing at all us mere mortals.  And life will go on.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 23, 2008)

my 'sona is here http://nekollx.deviantart.com/art/Adrift-in-Time-Page-3-Nala-55346381

the chick in the armor


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

Never been a fan of human characters. XD Curse of the furry.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 23, 2008)

I want someone to develop an otter stereotype.  I'm curious.  XD  *easily amused*


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

Stereotype: Otters always want attention thinking they're so cute and annoy the fuck out of people.

I tried. Too lazy to do a tl;dr.


----------



## nekollx (Jul 23, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Never been a fan of human characters. XD Curse of the furry.



she has Cat ears!


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

On the suit. |D Sorry, I'm more for the full body effect. x3


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a cat. Honestly, I think a lot of stereotypes one would make about a cat apply to me. Not only do I feel like I have a lot of the traits of a cat (good balance, sense of smell, hate being in water, etc.), I'm also a little vain and I like being alone. Not only that, but I love being mysterious and a little creepy, but I'm also curious to the point of making myself look like a huge dork in the process, as well. XU I'm quite affectionate, also. :3 Whatever stereotypes exist about cats, I am probably them.


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 23, 2008)

nekollx said:


> she has Cat ears!


im going to wade out into dangerous waters here and start some drama so watch out

cat girls aint furry


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 23, 2008)

Things that make a furry: Fur/scales/non-human skin all over, muzzle or snout, tail. If it lacks one of these (with exception for the tail one), it's not a furry.


Anthropomorphic animal means an animal with human traits, not a human that hunts cats for sport to make a pair of ears out of the filted skins to put on his/her head.


Anthropomorphic animal is the definition of furry.


----------



## Kitsuneluke (Jul 23, 2008)

that is the truth


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Foxes are sexfiends who can never get enough cock and tend towards loose sexual morals.  Chances are, the animal taking it up the rear from someone else is a skinny fox, often with a silly expression on his face.
> They are the backbone of the fandom and chances are if someone knows a furry it is highly probably that it is a fox.  They have little interest in anything aside from the next yiff.  Usually gay.



I laughed so hard I fell off my chair and had to wait a minute until I could get back up again and type this post. *points to self* guilty as charged. But I have interest in other things such other than yiff...honestly


----------



## Slayn (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a wolf but go against the wolf stereotype, Because I have never had a bad ass moment in my life and I am about as happy as physically possible and alot of the time I am happy for no reason.

(its probably the lols.)


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jul 23, 2008)

Love the O.P. Quite well sums up a lot of what I've seen floating around on FA >.>

But anyway, I dunno what kind of stereotype you can place on a rough collie. Besides being loyal and dependable like the real animals themselves. Cause I only know of two other people besides myself with a rough collie as their fursona. The rest of that are collies are border collies. Feh. Not the real ones or the good ones either. 

Though. Still, I guess I'm a lot like a collie. But any stereotypes that go with it I would have to be told what they are. Cause I myself don't really even think of anything I could place onto one really. I just try to be normal and try to blend in the background as an omake character. :B


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

This thread is full of deniers, as I said it would be...


----------



## SachiCoon (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd _like_ to think Sachi is unique from every other furry raccoon, because that's really what I was aiming for when I made her. I'm not really aware of the raccoon stereo types or if there even ARE ones, but I was kind of getting sick of "generic anthro raccoon". So here are some things about her that I hoped would make her stand out in a crowd.

1. Sachi isn't an anthro, she's a regular feral raccoon. That in itself makes her unique amongst the furry world. I'm aware there are other feral furries, but it's just so rare you see them.

2. She's not your typical brown or grey raccoon, she's actually a vanilla-white with cream colored markings (mask, rings, etc).

3. She's not an overly hyperactive, cock slut, that has to steal everything in a 10 mile radius.


----------



## Megatherion (Jul 23, 2008)

Furries trying to not be stereotypical is stereotypical.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Furs pointing out flaws in peoples logic is also stereotypical


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 23, 2008)

Huh. I follow all three stereotypes, though not to a full extent - and I wouldn't say that forms even 1% of my visible personality. Does that count as stereotypical?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread is full of deniers, as I said it would be...



Or maybe YOU are the denier.


----------



## horndawg (Jul 23, 2008)

Furries who post about their furriness on the internet are stereotypical.


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Or maybe YOU are the denier.


NAY THEE!!


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 23, 2008)

furries FApping off to gay pr0n are stereotypical.
furries raping grammar and spelling on regular basis because of the LULZ are, too.

I might be an anthro lion, but I am not that tall, have the muscles of a dedicated craftsman (i.e. about 1/3 Schwarzenegger, if ever) and my male genitals have normal size. I also don't run around and kill the offspring of my packs' former owner.

wait, that's uncivilized anyway, so let's skip that.

even if RPing I think I'm very far off anything people would associate with large felines. I also do not jump everything that moves, has moved, or maybe will move at some point in the future.

hybrid stereotypes? mostly that they tend to use species that are so far away from each other in the gene pool their genitals wouldn't even connect... I especially 'love' those who want to tell me there are real-live hybrids of wolf/coyote or wolf/fox, or coyote/fox, or small cat/raccoon...  granted, if someone manages to blend the mix well there are some fascinating characters to be found. but only if.

dog stereotypes? dunno, I know a couple dogs, but neither of them seem to act like the other.
does that count as stereotype?


----------



## Shadow (Jul 23, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> NAY THEE!!



I am perfect in EVERY which way! Now where's my monocle?


----------



## Azure (Jul 23, 2008)

ANGRY BRIT IS NOT AMUSED...


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuck, I didn't know there where any pictures of me on the net!


----------



## Monkeykitten (Jul 23, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> hybrid stereotypes? mostly that they tend to use species that are so far away from each other in the gene pool their genitals wouldn't even connect... I especially 'love' those who want to tell me there are real-live hybrids of wolf/coyote or wolf/fox, or coyote/fox, or small cat/raccoon...  granted, if someone manages to blend the mix well there are some fascinating characters to be found. but only if.



Yeah, I've seen a lot of crazy combinations... like DRAGON-WOLF, various FELINE-CANINE mixtures, and even that weird MONKEY-CAT thing. Monkeys don't have sex with cats, that's just way out of line.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 23, 2008)

Monkeykitten said:


> Yeah, I've seen a lot of crazy combinations... like DRAGON-WOLF, various FELINE-CANINE mixtures, and even that weird MONKEY-CAT thing. Monkeys don't have sex with cats, that's just way out of line.



agreed. it would make sens eif they stated it was some kind of experiment, or for the lulz... but some people out there take it to a way too serious level.

hm. dragon-wolf can look very nifty, btw. if done right, of course.
ah, but don't forget the weird colourings. I just wait until we see a metallic-blue dragon with metallic silver lining, chrome trimming, white-wall tyres and vinyl roof top.


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't put too much stock in stereotypes...sure there are people who fit them or they wouldn't exist, but why must we obsess over them?  This fandom is, in my opinion, mainly about expressing oneself and if they want to express themselves in a stereotypical way, who am I to cluck at them?

I suppose you can point your finger and say I fit the "hybrid" stereotype, but I don't claim to be a hybrid.  I call my character a "conglomeration" when people ask what it is, heh.  I created my fursona out of three of my favorite animals which I felt suited my personality. The panda - could eat all day, a bit chubby, and a nod to my Chinese heritage. The cat - lazy, easily-amused, somewhat bi-polar (can go from affectionate/playful to hissy/aloof pretty quick). And finally the donkey - stubborn, not easily pushed around, often not taken seriously, and because I'm a Democrat. 
For all intents and purposes, my fursona is me with a different physical appearance. I never draw her sexually because I'm not much of a sexual person myself. She wears the clothes I wear, except when I don't draw any clothes on her heh.

Ah, but I do have another character that fits the "furry" stereotype well enough - in that he's gay and likes to take it up the ass (*badum-tsshh!*). xD Bill, my blue burro boy. Where he breaks the stereotype is his species - don't see many donkeys - and the fact he is muscled but has some chub, so not exactly beefcake but definitely not a fat fur.


----------



## Antiroo (Jul 23, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Things that make a furry: Fur/scales/non-human skin all over, muzzle or snout, tail. If it lacks one of these (with exception for the tail one), it's not a furry.
> 
> 
> Anthropomorphic animal means an animal with human traits, not a human that hunts cats for sport to make a pair of ears out of the filted skins to put on his/her head.
> ...




I was thinking you had to fit the adjective form of furry, as in having  hair all over, before you could fit the noun form

But i'm also not willing to add in the anime catgirls with like spots and stuff on their face, thats not furry either :<


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Jul 23, 2008)

well im a wolf, and a stereotype ive noticeed is that wolves are considered dominant for sum reason. well im extremely submissive, feminine at that, my fursona is as well. (my fursona is me basically, just as a wolf fur). yea, im ver loyal and work hard to keep myfriends happy. i dont think im a bad ass, but i get this thing where i find myself the center of attention often. im kinda giggly and silly, more like wat would be considered a bunny according to my friends, kinda....um blond acting too. im a lil mystical, but i have a kinda "its watever" attitude about everthing. i guess some stereotypes would apply to me, but alot dont as well


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 23, 2008)

I reckon I'm just your average greasy old coyote. I mean. I smoke, I drink, I cook, I have a passion for foreign cultures and English profanity. I play the guitar, I'm writing a novel. I like fucking. I reckon I'm just a furry Anthony Bourdain, really.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Foxes are sexfiends who can never get enough cock and tend towards loose sexual morals.  Chances are, the animal taking it up the rear from someone else is a skinny fox, often with a silly expression on his face.
> They are the backbone of the fandom and chances are if someone knows a furry it is highly probably that it is a fox.  They have little interest in anything aside from the next yiff.  Usually gay.



Well, I chose a fox a fursona, but it could have easily been a wolf as well (it came down to flippin' a coin). Well, I mostly do watch yiff, but that's basically porn, I.E. the majority of images in existence. Skinny? Well, it's rather a normal build. Loose sexual morals? I actually have some very strict morals. And silly expression on my face? It's actually more bored/serious, and all in all the appearance and behaviour of a gentleman. And not gay (as far as I know).


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't people tend to choose their fursona based on their personality? It would stand to reason, then, that the people claiming those fursonae would do so because they feel those things apply to them. It is not then that people of a specific fursona tend to fit into certain stereotypes, but that people who fit into certain stereotypes tend to choose specific fursonae.

Myself, I am the stereotypical Tanuki.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 23, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Don't people tend to choose their fursona based on their personality? It would stand to reason, then, that the people claiming those fursonae would do so because they feel those things apply to them. It is not then that people of a specific fursona tend to fit into certain stereotypes, but that people who fit into certain stereotypes tend to choose specific fursonae.
> 
> Myself, I am the stereotypical Tanuki.



I think that's the way it should be done, and that's the reason I'm specifically a dwarf rabbit. However some people choose the animal they like the best and not the one that really goes with their personality. Following the already established stereotypes before researching the animal for their fursona beforehand. 

Foxes and wolves for example are popular in stories and some cultures and I guess that's the reason people easily relate to them. As such they tend to be a first (or second) choice when trying to establish a fursona n.n;


----------



## horndawg (Jul 24, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I reckon I'm just your average greasy old coyote. I mean. I smoke, I drink, I cook, I have a passion for foreign cultures and English profanity. I play the guitar, I'm writing a novel. I like fucking. I reckon I'm just a furry Anthony Bourdain, really.



Holy shit, someone with a fully-functioning character. You sir have SHATTERED the stereotypes with your modesty more than any of us self-absorbed "I bet I can grab the stars" kind. And with a Bourdain reference, too. Nice.


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sorry but from my experience the dragon guy NAILED this stuff. Like through the balls.

To all the "my character is nothing _like _that!"ers: Well no shit. They're _stereotypes. _How often do you meet people that fit their ethnic stereotype to a tee? I only know one. The point is that these archetypes are peoples typical knee-jerk reactions to each species. Half dragons and their wayward spiritualistic crap _have_ made a name for themselves as egotisitcal, mightier than thou, desperate to be special emofags, and foxes _have _made a name for themselves as metally unidirectional, voracious dongovores.

I respect the fact that you guys have unique characters who have obvious thought put into them and express a little of you, but I would respect you more if you could all laugh at your subl\culture like the first guy can 

I mean, I have so little to be proud of, if I couldn't laugh at myself I'd have gone snooker loopy long ago.


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

Truth


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 24, 2008)

This article sums up dragons in far better ways than I ever could.  Some of you may have read it already...

Dragons Walk Among Us


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> This article sums up dragons in far better ways than I ever could.  Some of you may have read it already...
> 
> Dragons Walk Among Us



haha, I hadn't read that one before.  Nice. 

Must be from a different subset of dragons than I ever was, considering I only know in very dim terms the dragon they're talking about in that article.  

One of these days, I'll have to write my own, talking about my draconic experiences, lol. Seeing stuff like that just makes me think, people are once again MISINFORMED.  

Amusing, that.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 24, 2008)

talakestreal said:


> haha, I hadn't read that one before.  Nice.
> 
> Must be from a different subset of dragons than I ever was, considering I only know in very dim terms the dragon they're talking about in that article.
> 
> ...



I wish I knew the dragons you know because all but one or two are exactly like that.  Complete with "hatchie days".  Why, when I first made my FA page the first private message I got was from some Joe Schmo who asked me if I believed in real life dragons and if I had a draconic spirit within me.  I rolled my eyes so hard I thought they might fall out of their sockets.  Maybe I do, but it sure isn't helping me become A Pimp Named Slickback anytime soon.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a fox fursona but my furry life is not focus on YIFFing and sex I do ( M ) to some pictures but would not do another guy in the rear my fandom is mainly about liking foxes even if I think there cute or not .


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

virus said:


> Truth



Fookin' *Hell!* I was _in_ that shit as a kid! *They* did this to me?! *I'll fucking kill them!!!*


----------



## SparkOfMortality (Jul 24, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> This article sums up dragons in far better ways than I ever could.  Some of you may have read it already...
> 
> Dragons Walk Among Us



I WISH I could be as nutty as this Kai guy and STILL be happy with everything I do. Everyone wishes for some kind of dememented illusion to make life look better and he's lucky enough to have found one that no-one seems to be able to convince him is tripe.

Seriously though. Just for shits'n'giggles, I think it would be awesome to find one of the "true believers" and actually make them argue that they _are_ a dragon. Maybe record it and upload it to youtube.


----------



## xKagex (Jul 24, 2008)

I go against the grain.
How?
Simple.
I'm not a furry, but I'm furry friendly. 
unlike most of the non-furry world


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

xKagex said:


> I go against the grain.
> How?
> Simple.
> I'm not a furry, but I'm furry friendly.
> unlike most of the non-furry world



trust me, six posts from now, it'll _all_ go downhill.


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 24, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Don't people tend to choose their fursona based on their personality? It would stand to reason, then, that the people claiming those fursonae would do so because they feel those things apply to them. It is not then that people of a specific fursona tend to fit into certain stereotypes, but that people who fit into certain stereotypes tend to choose specific fursonae.
> 
> Myself, I am the stereotypical Tanuki.


 
what is a stereotypical Tanuki then?

anyway, this might be true with most furries. however, there are those who choose for looks, without knowing that the real animal is like. and then there are those who invent themselves an 'alien'. the former ridicule themselves acting not like the majority thinks any animal of that species should act.

as for myself, I chose my fursona for easy looks (easy as in posing no problems when drawing), and the fact it was a RPG character before, so I had a good idea how the character would act. the fleshing-out came later, and I realized that that fursona had inherited a lot of my own personality traits, if not all. this might explain why I never act like a real lion, and doesn't feel inclined to do so.


----------



## Merp (Jul 24, 2008)

umm...I dunno if I'm against the grain since I'm the only Fossa I know...


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 24, 2008)

aw, there is at least another one here in germany.


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure what a stereotypical tiger fursona's supposed to be like.

My character's certainly a passionate sort, throwing as much of himself as he can into whatever he's doing, from cooking/music to eviscerating some petty dictator so he can collect the bounty  

Dunno if that's stereotypical or not.


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Fookin' *Hell!* I was _in_ that shit as a kid! *They* did this to me?! *I'll fucking kill them!!!*



I didn't mean it that way. Look at the characters very clearly
The bear is fat
The tiger is muscular 
The wolf is skinny

I lol'ed


----------



## Merp (Jul 24, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> aw, there is at least another one here in germany.



  !!??


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 24, 2008)

virus said:


> I didn't mean it that way. Look at the characters very clearly
> The bear is fat
> The tiger is muscular
> The wolf is skinny
> ...



I'm a wolf and I'm skinny yet muscly... what does that mean?


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 24, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm a wolf and I'm skinny yet muscly... what does that mean?


You like martial arts.


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jul 24, 2008)

> Wolves are almost always GRIMDARK and loners who are mystical and _super speshul_ in some way, whether it be because of magic, technology, or whatever. Can do no wrong and are always hailed as being paragons of good - which allows for lots of angst with their badboy ways, which wolves crave. They enjoy the BELTAN ZIPPER fashion as well, with an overt love of blood and wanton violence to up their bad-assery.



My wolf character is anything but. He'll cry if his day isn't super shiny sunny happytime rainbow awesome, and he's about as depressed, emo, and dark as an airheaded, blonde cheerlocker with triple D's.


----------



## talakestreal (Jul 24, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I wish I knew the dragons you know because all but one or two are exactly like that.  Complete with "hatchie days".  Why, when I first made my FA page the first private message I got was from some Joe Schmo who asked me if I believed in real life dragons and if I had a draconic spirit within me.  I rolled my eyes so hard I thought they might fall out of their sockets.  Maybe I do, but it sure isn't helping me become A Pimp Named Slickback anytime soon.



Haha, when I joined FA, I had that same thing happen.  I tend to ignore the people who are all "OMGWTFBBQ I"m a DRAGON, HOOMANS SUCK" as the complete blithering idiots most of them are.  

That being said, one of these days I'll get motivated, and I'll write out an intelligent post for this forum about my own opinions about dragons/what they are, without the whole ranting spiel of "I ARE THE UBERKIN DRAGONLORD." If there's one thing that makes me want to flame a topic, it's those idiots.  

The majority of the dragons I hang out with/used to hang out (I've become a loner mostly now), aren't like that, and tend to attack those who are.


----------



## GigasDragon (Jul 24, 2008)

Vioment is Vioment (who is me) and I really can't say I care whether or not he's a stereotype. He's a fun character and I don't feel pressured to change much to 'go against the grain'. Besides, writing a character who breaks every stereotype ever is really gimmicky.


----------



## mctanuki (Jul 24, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> what is a stereotypical Tanuki then?



Also, if you push down and B, I turn into a statue=(^_^)=V


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 24, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm a wolf and I'm skinny yet muscly... what does that mean?



It means I hate you for being in shape. 

Anyway, I can just about buy the beltan zipper thing if put in the right context, the bit I find weird is when these people are supposed to be mercenaries or bounty hunters! I mean WTF is a 'bounty hunter' to these people, anyway? I never see them hunting for bounties.


----------



## Shads (Jul 24, 2008)

My dragon beasty is more goofy than serious, asexual with no visible sex organs (I've yet to decide whether they exist or not), no fetishes or vore, isn't that much bigger than a person, and generally doesn't wear clothes on account of being feral D;


----------



## virus (Jul 24, 2008)

mctanuki said:


> Also, if you push down and B, I turn into a statue=(^_^)=V



Depends on the kind of raccoon dog though. There are sub-species, the japanese one is highly known more then others for this obvious reason. The japanese one behaves differently to its cousins in asia.

I'm a tanuki myself but am not the typical masked markings. I'm completely a bland solid color.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 24, 2008)

nah, I conform to your stereotype


----------



## Nargle (Jul 24, 2008)

Why do I keep clicking this thread?? >=\


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 25, 2008)

Because it has a hidden magnet or something.... I keep doing the same D<


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> It means I hate you for being in shape.
> 
> Anyway, I can just about buy the beltan zipper thing if put in the right context, the bit I find weird is when these people are supposed to be mercenaries or bounty hunters! I mean WTF is a 'bounty hunter' to these people, anyway? I never see them hunting for bounties.



A normal _hyooman_ would draw his pistol and shoot GRIMDARK Demon Wolf Angel #49 between his eyes before said wolf could even pull his sword from his many belts and zippers.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 25, 2008)

Based on what I remember of Alex Insane's post, otter's are supposed to care-free (that's true), limber (kinda, still too fat to bend that way), and make ideal sex partners (I'm lost on that one).

They also have to show something that pertains to their liking of water (does drinking alot of it count?), and they are obsessed with tattoos and tribal markings... (that ain't me)

And otters are portrayed as playful and social (Also not me).

I guess I don't really fit in with the stereotypical otter...


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> GRIMDARK



Oh come on now. I'm the only active Grimmy here. Is perusing fursonas to the extent of finding others incorporating "grim" in them that much of a pet peeve?



And I've yet to see an emo otter.

Damn.. once this has come into being, what will there be left?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 25, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> A normal _hyooman_ would draw his pistol and shoot GRIMDARK Demon Wolf Angel #49 between his eyes before said wolf could even pull his sword from his many belts and zippers.



What I meant was within the role of structured fights, where the costume (if not really over the top) could work to be intimidating. If said belatan zipper type was a bounty hunter, which is essentially the law enforcement equivalent of a mercenary than he would get shot. 

I would also like to mention that I have only ever seen the word grim in Grimfangs name too. It;s the wrong sort of word for being emo. The words connotations aren't quite right.



Grimfang said:


> And I've yet to see an emo otter.
> 
> Damn.. once this has come into being, what will there be left?



There aren't any platypus hermtaurs yet.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 25, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> There aren't any platypus hermtaurs yet.



Oh this will be done. I'll check back with you later, sir. I've got a tablet now, and I think I want to take it upon myself to overturn those few remaining untouched stones out there :3


----------



## Thorne (Jul 25, 2008)

Straight female fur. HOMG.

Aside from almost completely ripping off someone elses character, I like to think I'm SOMEHWHAT original. I mean, come on, how many anthro Wyvern are there? Or Terrier characters? Not many.


----------



## AnyaDServal (Jul 25, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Straight female fur. HOMG.



Same. Women break the stereotype of the middle-aged male fur. I'm not going to claim that either of my chars, my serval or my raptor, are super original, but they're good enough for me.


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 25, 2008)

-has no idea what is happening-
The stereotypical fur? Cuddly? Yiffy? Pounces on friends? I love those guys =D


----------



## ZeeDog (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, it is only logical for half the furdom to be foxes and wolves, since they're so pawesome and easy to relate too o.o

And big fluffy tails! SQUEE! X3


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 25, 2008)

ZeeDog said:


> -has no idea what is happening-
> The stereotypical fur? Cuddly? Yiffy? Pounces on friends? I love those guys =D



You also don't read OP's, apparently.


----------



## Rifter (Jul 26, 2008)

I've yet to meet a dragon who didn't fall in line with the OP's description. I'd like to one of these days, though.


----------



## KazuaZuki (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm, breaking stereotypes, fun stuff. Well, I happen to be a dragon who fits into amazingly, not (any) of the desription provided, though the overall descriptions of species was veeery funny.(I got weird looks from my friend for randomly spitting out my milk and thankfully missing my laptop>>)

Oh...and my friend has a platypus-peacock fursona, that to me counts as the strangest most original one I have ever seen XD


----------



## Arc (Jul 26, 2008)

This thread was already done, like this Hawaiian dude said. 

Anyhow...the fox thing is pretty true, judging from my experiences.

I used to be a wolf myself, but I never had any of this superfluous powers or weapons.
All I had was sarcasm and my guitar.

But now I demand Sergal Stereotypes!
(The rape thing is actually mostly pertaining just Rain Silves)

Edit: 
My fail sensor is tingling, and it is pointing at me.
I must admit, I didn't read the OP carefully enough, but I think my post is still related enough to the actual topic.

I only should add this:
My Arctic wolf fursona was pretty much against the stereotypes, I guess.
Besides the things I already mentioned, it was also a very peaceful wolf, 
repudiating against violence in all forms. 
Just a lazy artist and pretty much of a man-whore.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes, many have stated the redundancy of this thread, yet unlike its predecessor, the primary focus of stereotypical characters itt is 'grimdark'.

I'm such a controversy, gettin my own threads


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 27, 2008)

you know I keep seeing that word and think is says 'grindmark'.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 27, 2008)

Aer yuo dyslexic?


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Jul 27, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Yes, many have stated the redundancy of this thread, yet unlike its predecessor, the primary focus of stereotypical characters itt is 'grimdark'.
> 
> I'm such a controversy, gettin my own threads



Actually the term GRIMDARK comes from the comic book fandom...

GRIMDARK!


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 27, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Actually the term GRIMDARK comes from the comic book fandom...
> 
> GRIMDARK!



Nuu! It's all about me!


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 30, 2008)

Hrm...I'm never stereotypical (as In "I don't fit in with anyone, not even emo kids, and don't really mind either"). Hippy, Goth, Nerd hybrid in one. And EVERYONE is always dramatic on the Interweb, so I would expect that. I have an Canid+Insect lineage, so even that's not stereotypical. Um...whats an Otherkin BTW?


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll have to check back here when I've decided on a species and then tell you how stereotypical I'm not.


----------



## Glennjam (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol, my wolf fursona isn't like your description of wolves x3 Lol


----------



## Magikian (Jul 31, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> Lol, my wolf fursona isn't like your description of wolves x3 Lol



Yeah, he's a lazyass, just like yourself in RL.


----------



## Jonnaius (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn.... In RL i fit exactly int the fox stereotype.

But my Fox fursona doesnt.....hmmmmm...

I smell a paradox!


----------



## NoxTigress (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh there is so much I could say.  I'm just not sure which way to go about saying it, so I'm just gonna make a few comments, skip back out for a while, think and hopefully return with a conclusion.  



Monkeykitten said:


> Well, my character is a hybrid, so here's what I have observed of the large group of folks with hybrid characters/fursonas...
> 
> They tend to be either:
> 
> ...



I actually have a few hybrid characters.  Three were created only for the fact that they are the spawn of my snow leopard and her mate, a werehyena.  I don't claim any originality over their particular form of hybridness, and don't really care if anyone else makes one.  As far as I know they are alone in the world (as a species) but seeing as how this is the internet and anything goes, I wouldn't believe that as gospel.  They are also all natural colors; so they don't fall under your first sterotype.  And well, I already proved that they don't fall under the second because they were purposefully created and unless their parents change species (which hasn't happened in almost four years now) I doubt they'll change any.

I've got one other hybrid as well who doesn't match up to either of the stereotypes you mentioned for them.  So I guess that's one grain I've gone against...



Ruiisu said:


> But another stereotype I've noticed are a Majority of Tigers are Gaint or in other words Muscular.
> I barely ever see Tigers who have an average body type.



I play a tiger on here, and have two other tiger characters (all female, so I don't know if this will count or not), but none of them are overly large or muscular.  A little chubby, maybe, but the largest of them is my weretiger, and she only stands at 6'6" at her tallest which can be attributed to the whole Were thing.  The other two are both under 6 foot by a good few inches.  And while they are all physically strong, they are hardly what one might call muscular.



Giorgio Gabriel said:


> I'm sorry, what?  Also, most furs are horrible at typefucking, I'll agree with you.



Another grain I go against.  Not that many people see it anymore, but I am quite skilled at roleplaying and "typefucking" as you guys call it.  And I generally don't need a spell checker to do it either.



Rifter said:


> I've yet to meet a dragon who didn't fall in line with the OP's description. I'd like to one of these days, though.



Again, hi.  I've got three dragon characters (one of which is quite close to being able to be considered a "fursona" of mine) which also don't fit most of this stereotype.  No drama, and very little of the New Age stuff the OP mentioned.  Two of the three hold some magical ability, but it's not something that is used frequently at all.  Much less mentioned.  The fact that they are most frequently used for medieval "sword-and-sorcery" type RPing has only to do with the fact that such is my preferred genre to RP.  And that's the human behind the screen speaking there.

As for the connection to real dragons... Well I'm Pagan.  But that again has to do with the human behind the screen and not any character or "fursona" belonging to her.  None of my dragons are "SUPER SERIOUS" by any stretch, though one can be considered a little broody at times.

I'm also not Otherkin, and rather dislike behind referred to as such.  I also don't like vore, hyper, or macro.  And I can count the number of times that all three of these characters have yiffed on one hand.

As for the whole goth/"GRIMDARK" thing... while one is a little broody, and another is somewhat serious, the third is actually quite bubbly and happy.  Two of them spend most of their time, if not all of it, as ferals, and so wear no clothing, and the third tends to prefer modified oriental style dresses.  Again, against the grain.  

Oh and all three are female and straight to asexual.  If a choice must be made they would choose to be with a male, romantically.  One likes the look of females and likes to try to collect white furred females as pets, but little to no sexual contact ever happens there.


I could go on to detail how the majority of my characters break most stereotypes placed on their species, but that would take a while and I really can't be bothered at the moment.  (Which is probably one of the only traits I've obtained from my proper feline "fursona".)  And I know by breaking the stereotype I'm probably molding to some other furry stereotype so...


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 31, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Straight female fur. HOMG.



HOMG.  ME TEW.



Arc said:


> But now I demand Sergal Stereotypes!
> (The rape thing is actually mostly pertaining just Rain Silves)



Can you please explain what a Sergal is, and where it came from?  Google tells me nothing, and it's not in encylopedia dramatica!


----------



## Feesh_threetoes (Jul 31, 2008)

<------- Three-toed sloth.


----------



## iBurro (Jul 31, 2008)

My fursona is a brown donkey, and I'm not an ass unless you richly deserve it. o: That and I have no desire or want for romance _at all_ (Completely against the grain from the stereotypical fur), I have no "speshul" powers or abilities beyond my own physical limits, and I'm not in highlighter colors.

.... I'm not sure if half of that pertains to this thread, but those are some common stereotypes I've seen that I'm not apart of. xD


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 31, 2008)

iBurro said:


> My fursona is a brown donkey, and I'm not an ass unless you richly deserve it. o: That and I have no desire or want for romance _at all_ (Completely against the grain from the stereotypical fur), I have no "speshul" powers or abilities beyond my own physical limits, and I'm not in highlighter colors.
> 
> .... I'm not sure if half of that pertains to this thread, but those are some common stereotypes I've seen that I'm not apart of. xD


 
Must... resist... urge to glomp. *_*

I lurve teh burros ^_^


----------



## SpaderG (Jul 31, 2008)

Slasher, your avi looks a bit like a goat...or a sheep. And mine looks like a crazy guy, but thats cuz I can't draw to well.


----------



## slashersivi (Jul 31, 2008)

SpaderG said:


> Slasher, your avi looks a bit like a goat...or a sheep.



Well my fursona has donkey ears but in order to fit in the Fender suit I had to make them lay down. x)  Sheep/goats don't have cat noses though


----------



## Rockario (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, my fursona was taken from a video-game character (and Lucario seems to be a popular one nowadays) but that doesn't bug me. I made him look a little different with more ahir and a jacket (not shown in my avatar) and I don't think many of them are rock-stars.


----------



## genniidrominda (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure how to prove that I'm a mold breaker.  I'm a skunk/cat.  Who is blue.  My fursona is me.  I don't change my personality to play within my fursona, my fursona is myself.  Complete with love handles.  I don't spray, and I have a pretty interesting reason for it.  To make a long story short, it hurts to do so, so I don't.  I don't yiff with others, only my boyfriend.  

I'm quite sure I'm pretty self molded, but I could be wrong.


----------



## seven207 (Aug 1, 2008)

maybe i'm green, but i haven't come across any of the beltandzipper types, although i know what youre talking about. anyway, i guess my fursona is kind of stereotypical, since it's a tall, muscular dog, but then again, how many tall, muscular people do you come across who aren't overly pretentious and showoffy, and even shy?


----------



## Arc (Aug 1, 2008)

slashersivi said:


> Can you please explain what a Sergal is, and where it came from?  Google tells me nothing, and it's not in encylopedia dramatica!



It's not really easy to find information on Sergals, there isn't even an article on WikiFur (at least not about Sergals in general).
They have a raptor-like anatomy, but are covered in fur, the shape of the hard is often described as shark-like.
It's a bit hard to describe in words, this is imo the best example for a Sergal:
http://rage1986.deviantart.com/art/Gaeddar-reference-new-char-44267869

A few information can be found here...not very much, though.
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Rain_Silves


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 1, 2008)

I definitely go against the grain, considering my alter-ego isn't even a furry.

And even for a Dark elf I don't fit the norm. :/


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

wait what? wolfs are supposed to be ultra special? only thing really special about my charecter is the missing part of his ear. Its the result of a gal nibling while I was eating something heavily ladden with pepper. (used to have some of teh junk you described but I dropped it after I realized ti was all kinda silly and stupid.)

also with part fox being in their I'm neither gay nor a sex fiend. I got a ton of porn but nwith all teh stuff I drwa and wirte I'm deffinetly not a sex fiend. <<  I think you need to just start hanging out with diffrent folks.

also my spelling is teh suxor 9000

I'm not teh most creative, but I dont think I follow most stereotypes.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> wait what? wolfs are supposed to be ultra special? only thing really special about my charecter is the missing part of his ear. Its the result of a gal nibling while I was eating something heavily ladden with pepper. (used to have some of teh junk you described but I dropped it after I realized ti was all kinda silly and stupid.)
> 
> also with part fox being in their I'm neither gay nor a sex fiend. I got a ton of porn but nwith all teh stuff I drwa and wirte I'm deffinetly not a sex fiend. <<  I think you need to just start hanging out with diffrent folks.
> 
> ...



Although you do slightly talk in 1337, which I haven't seen in ages, I was able to understand what you were saying. To an extent, you contradicted yourself when you said you weren't a sex fiend, but have a ton of porn. See where I'm going with this? XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Although you do slightly talk in 1337, which I haven't seen in ages, I was able to understand what you were saying. To an extent, you contradicted yourself when you said you weren't a sex fiend, but have a ton of porn. See where I'm going with this? XD



Perhaps he merely enjoys porn, but he himself and as his character doesn't participate in senseless and random acts of debauchery? Just trying to make some reason of his phrasing.....


----------



## Beret (Aug 1, 2008)

Hrm. I wonder what stereotypes apply to Squirrels?


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

Beret said:


> Hrm. I wonder what stereotypes apply to Squirrels?



They are the incarnation of evil?


----------



## SpaderG (Aug 1, 2008)

They taste good?


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 1, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Assuming that you've had a high enough I.Q. to read the thread title and not end up with your eyes glazing over, allow me to begin.
> 
> There are certain trends you have no doubt noticed in the fandom - trends which can immediately identify the species of one's fursona.  Sometimes it's not even the way a fursona acts, but rather the way said species in drawn.  As bluntly as possible, I will address them.
> 
> ...



Lol... i think i had enough IQ to understand it ^^

But...


> Dragons are ridiculously dramatic to the point of being hilariously overblown and replete with new-age psychology buzzwords such as Chi, mental entergy, 'magick' and all that fun stuff.


WTF
Dragons are never ridiculous! And i don't insist on Chi, mental energy or magic...


> Their sexual appetite is bottomless, rivaling foxes.


*grinning* Ok, maybe that could be right... 


> Often they are goth and/or rather GRIMDARK, and if they wear clothes it's usually BELTAN ZIPPAR* type clothes with more buckles, belts, straps, and zips than a Final Fantasy video game. Inclined towards gayness but more often than not they are hermaphrodites.


This part i hadn't understand completely but the part i understand isn't right (at least for me)...

I don't think that all dragon furrys are like you've written...
Or i simply not meet enough of then, but evry dragon furry i seen is quite ok...

But if you are generally against stereotypes, im on your side!
Vive la Resistance, Revolution and every crazy thing else! ^^


----------



## Shadow (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone notice how the author, as a dragon fursona, sort of followed the drama part of the stereotype in his post at the beginning? |D


----------



## Tesune Nyghtwolf (Aug 1, 2008)

Beret said:


> Hrm. I wonder what stereotypes apply to Squirrels?


theyer nuts! XD ok i know that was dumb but i couldnt help it


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Although you do slightly talk in 1337, which I haven't seen in ages, I was able to understand what you were saying. To an extent, you contradicted yourself when you said you weren't a sex fiend, but have a ton of porn. See where I'm going with this? XD



<< but I dont admit this in public.....fine, so I'm semi sex fiend. >3




Tesune Nyghtwolf said:


> theyer nuts! XD ok i know that was dumb but i couldnt help it



not only was that dumb, but it was awsomly hilarious



Shadow said:


> Anyone notice how the author, as a dragon fursona, sort of followed the drama part of the stereotype in his post at the beginning? |D



true true.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 2, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Anyone notice how the author, as a dragon fursona, sort of followed the drama part of the stereotype in his post at the beginning? |D



I knew someone was going to say this sooner or later since scrutinizing the furry community is kinda srs business

which is why I was hesitant to post this at first, but eh


----------



## Shadow (Aug 2, 2008)

Eh, it's all good fun in my opinion. |3


----------



## Badballs (Aug 2, 2008)

I probably fall slap-bang into the middle of the stereotype of cats being arrogant, self-centered and completely ignorant of the feelings of others.
But I pull it off, because I'm so god-damned wonderful.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 6, 2008)

um... a selabit rabbit


----------



## Sol (Aug 7, 2008)

My character LOOKS LIKE a dog but isn't really one.
And he's straight.
But I should say I made two Sols. An original one and a modified one, made for a seperate not-serious page, which happens to be my FA one.
The 'modified one' was... modified solely for personal fetish purposes.
(No, he doesn't has 5-foot long you-know-what or anything like that, I like keeping certain limits)
I'm not homophobic but homossexualism breaks my... dunno the english word.. pleasure? As well as a lot of other things do. So Sol has none of them.
I didn't really work hard on the modified Sol, so if he matches any stereotypes I don't care really. But I don't know many anthro/furry artists/personas I like, actually they are less than 10, because until now I never really had that much interest, so I assure you I didn't intentionally copy anyone's...

Belts and zippers... sounds like Tetsuya Nomura... -_-

But well, I could care less about what people do to their characters. It's theirs, they do what they want, modify as they want. I don't care for the originality. It's not like I Role Play for real anyway.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, actually, I make no attempt to redeem my multiple fursonas from the stereotypes presented here. At least the ones I normally publicly use. *shrugs* I have a couple characters that are, in fact, somewhat original. I have a fox that's mentally traumatized due to an incident with a genetic lab and his lover (he's gay, by the way) and has subsequently acquired amnesia, becoming something of a nine-year-old child in a much older body. And he's got multiple personality disorder as well (another side effect of the mental trauma, it fractured his mind), so if he becomes angry or afraid, then the other personality comes out and... well, pain ensues. That one is most certainly not stereotypable according to your list.

And there's Thrize, another genetically altered being that's a black jaguar, violet eyes. If he feels emotion he regards it as illogical and discards it; he's a coldly calculating genius, that's all his personality in a sentence. And he's asexual, meaning he doesn't wish for sexual contact.

Then his counterpart, Suka. His very name is the Russian word for "bitch". This one I decided to make a sex-fiend, since the scientists put in a subservience gene. Aside from that he's the same as Thrize, but it had a much greater effect than they intended and so he is inclined to follow every order from anyone. He also defaults to pleasing everyone he meets in the most effective way (according to his logic): sexual service. He's bi, and an albino jaguar. Basically he's the photo negative of Thrize: white fur and green eyes.

I do, however, have one "fursona" that I have to regard as original. Being otherkin, and quite proud of it, this is what I believe I was before I got stuck on this rock.  Since I've never heard of someone believing that they looked anything like it (how many people have eyeless fursonas?), I suppose you could call it original. The best way to describe it is big. Not fat, muscular. Thick plating... *sighs* I'll give a better description to anyone who wants one and PMs me. I'm really too bored to write one out right now.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Aug 7, 2008)

This is an odd thread of which I hardly know how to reply to, but somehow I feel inclined to find a way to reply.  

I don't do the whole role play thing really, or make elaborate stories or anything.  My fursona is designed to basically be me, so all my character's experiences past and present are my experiences.  I didn't invent a cartoon character out of the blue, and give him funky colors of yellow and green with a pointy hat and cane.  I simply picked an animal of a species I feel very close to, the Amur Leopard, which is nearly about to go extinct.  I made a donation to their cause through the world wild life fund last year, and when time came around to come up with a fursona I could get a fursuit designed off of, me as an Amur Leopard seemed quite fitting for the role.  

Nothing that'll look too 'OMG UNIQUE' except it's based off the rarest cat in the world, and for the most part Leopards seem to be one of the more rare anthro characters anyhow!  Perhaps drawing all the spots gets tedious, hm?


----------



## Sol (Aug 7, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> This is an odd thread of which I hardly know how to reply to, but somehow I feel inclined to find a way to reply.
> 
> I don't do the whole role play thing really, or make elaborate stories or anything.  My fursona is designed to basically be me, so all my character's experiences past and present are my experiences.  I didn't invent a cartoon character out of the blue, and give him funky colors of yellow and green with a pointy hat and cane.  I simply picked an animal of a species I feel very close to, the Amur Leopard, which is nearly about to go extinct.  I made a donation to their cause through the world wild life fund last year, and when time came around to come up with a fursona I could get a fursuit designed off of, me as an Amur Leopard seemed quite fitting for the role.
> 
> Nothing that'll look too 'OMG UNIQUE' except it's based off the rarest cat in the world, and for the most part Leopards seem to be one of the more rare anthro characters anyhow!  Perhaps drawing all the spots gets tedious, hm?



Oh yeah, that reminds me.
The original Sol is psychological based on me. Funny thing is, it wasn't intentional. But I liked in the end.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 9, 2008)

Though my screen-name is that of a character I designed as a what-if version of me, he's simply another character in my roster... I don't consider myself furry, I just don't care to write/RP from a human point of view.  And I like the art.  Roose?  Well, he's not terrestrial in nature, not a hybrid of anything other than several of my other characters, those I drew upon to give certain physical details to my "fursona" persona.  Yes, he's a mammal, but that's the closest he gets to anything terrestrially based, species-wise:

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg134/RooseHurro/Roose2.jpg

Pic is a preliminary sketch by Shadowed Illusions, so all the details haven't been fully worked out....


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lost (Aug 9, 2008)

I sry but I have to disagree with you OP on dragons. Other dragons that i've meet have never been goth, fantasy freaks, and i don't believe they were Herms.  

Personally I'm into Sci-fi and tech never been into swords that much(prefer to keep them between my iron sights).  I hate those damn zipper belts cloths i think they're as bad as letting them hang down below your ass   I have never been into drama that much it's one of the reason i went to a different high school.  What is this chi/magic crap you speak of? The only magic I like is the carding card game. 

A better or worse(depends your point of view) stereotype might be angry/ranty. I was ranting when some new furs came up to my group all I said was sup and continued ranting. My friend introduced me better and told them I was a dragon and all they said was "ahh that makes sense..." 

Well that's my two cents I'm out...


----------



## Ecs Wolfie (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I kinda have a few stereotypes I don't necessarily fit into.

Demon - Since my fursona is originally a demon, I should be sadistic and evil right? Well, Anyone who's met me knows I'm the complete opposite so there goes that stereotype.

Yiff Feind - Well, Technically this kinda suits me, it's my species, A yiff demon, But I also have alot of yiff buddies and porn. >>;

Husky - Same as foxes, I'm a switch so I break the stereotype right there.

Girly Bois - Again supposedly the subby bottom type, Again i'm a switch.

I don't know what other Stereotypes would fit in with me, But i'm one that really despises stereotypes so yeah.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Aug 9, 2008)

My fursona is a dog, but I break the stereotype just with her breed, as rather than being a Rottweiler, Husky or German Shepherd, she's a Pekingese. In fact, I've yet to see another person with a Peke fursona.  
What are the stereotypes for dogs in general, anyway?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 9, 2008)

I think the most prevalent furry stereotype is to deny belonging to any stereotype whatsoever =3


----------



## Azure (Aug 9, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I think the most prevalent furry stereotype is to deny belonging to any stereotype whatsoever =3





AzurePhoenix said:


> This thread is full of deniers, as I said it would be...


Gotcha beat ^^


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 9, 2008)

This image is horribly incorrect.
It needs moar cockz.



Anyways, I do not have a furry character, yet.  (Not Fursona, furry character.)
What do you guys think are expected in goats?


----------



## Azure (Aug 9, 2008)

Teirtu said:


> This image is horribly incorrect.
> It needs moar cockz.
> 
> 
> ...


Draw one on his NOSE!!  Also, goats require multicolored horns and hooves, some sort of zebra stripe pattern(to make the UNIQUE, ya know) and an immensely oversized anime bell collar, with magical power.  Also, 10 foot long cock.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 10, 2008)

hey, i may be a fox, but im not sex crazed fiend XD!  im the major hippie-like fox whos obsessed with collage life and japanese stuff.  I'm no badass or silly gay-boy [even though i am quite bi].  me, im just an average collage student tryingto preserve his individuality, i try to stay FAR away from stereotypes


----------



## Teirtu (Aug 10, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Draw one on his NOSE!!  Also, goats require multicolored horns and hooves, some sort of zebra stripe pattern(to make the UNIQUE, ya know) and an immensely oversized anime bell collar, with magical power.  Also, 10 foot long cock.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Foxes are sexfiends who can never get enough cock and tend towards loose sexual morals.  Chances are, the animal taking it up the rear from someone else is a skinny fox, often with a silly expression on his face.
> *They are the backbone of the fandom and chances are if someone knows a furry it is highly probably that it is a fox.*  They have little interest in anything aside from the next yiff.  Usually gay.



This pic is gross. The crossdressing of Eddie Izzard, the hair of that hater dude from Ferngully, the nose-like thingy of Alex DeLarge, and the expression of every Final Fantasy since VII. Thanks for sharing. 

As for the line in bold, you're right. We're common bastards, we're mostly cute, and we're less daunting to an upcoming anthro artist to draw than, say, a cheetah or lion. Reading this makes a feel a bit prouder about being a glam fox, because then I can make excuses for the sexual attitude. TÃ¦ is influenced by, well, glam. The glitter, the clothes, Velvet Goldmine. He's a bit promiscuous and exaggerated, but then so was the scene. Again, with the Izzard reference, he takes joy in crossdressing, though he isn't entirely gay. He'd take setting up the next gaming rig over yiff any day. RTS, RPGs>>boobs>>>>>>>>yiff. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Azure (Aug 10, 2008)

Teirtu said:


>


I love you...


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 10, 2008)

What's the stereotype for coyotes?


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> What's the stereotype for coyotes?



Anorexic, briliantly stupid, love/hate relationship with road runners.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Aug 10, 2008)

I honestly don't know what stereotypes I do, or don't break... Honestly, my fursona is simple a different representation of ME--it's not really a character so much as how I feel, or how I want to feel.
That being said, my fursona is a Serval ( type of cat ). I knew I'd be cat pretty much from the start; I've always felt more connected with them than any other animal, or often humans. I've even debated on whether or not I have been a cat in a past life (this is something I've always thought--I only discovered "Otherkin" recently). 
I ended up choosing a Serval form because I find them to be some of the most beautiful and fascinating creatures I have ever seen. Some day I hope to be blessed with a pair of my own...

Honestly, I don't even know what the cat stereotype IS. XD I suppose I might fit it? I don't know. I'm smart, dymanic, graceful on occasion, moody, bearer of a huge, but mostly hidden, sex drive, and, well... Myself.


----------

